# My DP/DR is back after a long time and I'm more terrified then ever.



## sdcisaac (Dec 22, 2019)

Hello, so, I've been down this road before. About 8 or 7 years ago I suffered from DP/DR after I smoked some pot and had full blown panic attack. I struggled with it and terrible anxiety for a long time. I finally got over it. But for the life of me, I can't remember how. I just continued to push forward every day until one day it went away. A couple months ago the anxiety came back and not too long after that the DP/DR came back as well. This time I decided to get put on an SSRI(Prozac) to hopefully help with the anxiety and in turn help with the DP/DR. I'm almost a month in and nothing has gotten better. If anything I feel worse. Because my experience was so long ago, it's hard to remember exactly if my symptoms are the same. But basically I feel like I'm moving automatically, that I don't understand how I'm doing the things I'm doing in my day to day. Like I don't understand what consciousnesses is or what I'm doing here. My love ones don't seem real even though I've known them my whole life/years. It's like I'm going insane or that I have already. Sometimes I can feel myself being "normal" and it freaks me out. But even when I'm calm my surroundings still feel unreal. I feel like I'm trapped in a little box where my "normal" mind is functioning but everything around me seems unreal and dream like. I feel like my mind is blank and that any minute I'm going to black out and lose control of my mind or go brain dead. I'm terrified to go to sleep sometimes because I feel like I'm going to wake up either crazy or completely brain dead to the point where I know where I am but I won't be able to speak or move. I'm terrified and I don't know if these are common things everyone in this community is feeling/felt. I'm so lost and don't know why this has returned. Please help reassure me that I'm not losing my mind.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Well I can definitely say you're not losing your mind in the sense that you are becoming a Schizophrenic. But the symptoms can be very severe and out of this world, pretty much if it's nothing physical it's all anxiety and stress. I can't really help other then saying trying to stay calm, seek professional help,limit stressors, eat healthy. Don't try and ruminate all day long googling symptoms asking "do you have this as well? and this and that", try and exercise. And with medications it's just trial and error if you want to go that route. Good luck stay strong!


----------

